# Unknown syngonanthus or tonina specie



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

what steps do i need to take in getting this identified.. i tried to pm you cavan to see if you were interested in a couple samples but your box is full... it came from a hobbyist in japan but was labeled as a syngonanthus specie

here it is growing in my high humidity tank

















and here submersed though it hasnt been very stable


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha! An easy one for once. _Syngonanthus caulescens_.

I guess they don't know species is the same whether singular or plural.

Cleaned out my inbox...

I know a specialist in the family and she said she was surprised we didn't already have it in the hobby.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks cavan...it's a really strange plant but glad to add it to the collection


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

This Syngonanthus caulescens is identical to mine that I always collect!!!
















Does unveil the mystery of ID?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Juan Felipe said:


> This Syngonanthus caulescens is identical to mine that I always collect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if yours is caulescens, yours is a different variety

i never understood the naming and reasoning

syn.

caulescens 2001-2010
bolivia 2002-2010
i don't understand these names but region


----------

